# Smoking some marinated chicken tenderloins!



## rubadubcubb (May 15, 2011)

I marinated these guys in Johnnys "Jamaica Me sweet hot and crazy" sauce and put about 2 tablespoons of regular tabasco sauce in the mix.. let them sit for 24 hours in the fridge.. I then sliced them in half length wise..here's some pics about an hour through.. 














Damn iphone pics lol.. sorry ill post some more steady shots of the finished product..


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

They look good so far! You gotta get the inside of that smoker dirty, it's just too clean.


----------



## rubadubcubb (May 16, 2011)

Well today was busy because i was smoking a brisket but here's some pics of the finished product of the chicken..

I took these guys out at about 170 and i think it was a tad to long.. they taste really great.. some nice heat from the marinade.. but its on the dry side.. but here is some pics..


----------



## rubadubcubb (May 16, 2011)

Here's a link to my post on the brisket..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-is-goin-on-the-smoker-on-sunday-wish-me-luck


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2011)

Yea they look a little dry, you can always throw some BBQ sauce on them. Next time you'll know.


----------



## raptor700 (May 16, 2011)

Breast meat is naturally dry, And a long slow smoke will only make it worse.

You can wrap them in bacon next time and it will help retain some moisture.

You're on the right track,Just keep on smokin'  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharin'


----------



## rubadubcubb (May 17, 2011)

Do you think if i add some water to the pan it would help? i did marinate them for 24 hours and the meat was already breaking down as i stuck them in the smoker?


----------



## bar b goos (Aug 20, 2013)

Smoking chicken is not really easy bc they have to be cooked through and you still want them to be tender. the key is to get them done as fast as you can while still maintaining the moisture. If you marinade in the sauce you want and then put the rub on right before you smoke them thats a really easy way to do them. Put them on for about an hr @ 275 then let them cool down slowly from 275 down to about 200 then just check with a meat probe just to give yourself a piece of mind to be safe. have fun and enjoy


----------



## bar b goos (Aug 20, 2013)

btw i have the same smoker and the pan actually makes the meat sweat out, so dont add to the pan if you dont need to


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2013)

Just keep practicing and recording your results... you'll hit that perfect mark and have the recipe and procedure to repeat the process... just sayin' ...'dial it in' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

